
Internet hiccups today? You're not alone. Here's why - tanglesome
http://www.zdnet.com/internet-hiccups-today-youre-not-alone-heres-why-7000032566/
======
elwell
If they internet were to not work for the period of one year, what would
happen? How many people would die? (A genuine question for anyone who feels up
to task)

~~~
13throwaway
That would be a good question for Randell Munroe. [https://what-
if.xkcd.com](https://what-if.xkcd.com)

~~~
elwell
Submitted.

------
cratermoon
Instead of spending money to prepare for this, they are working on writing new
throttling plans.

------
ximeng
Possibly related?

[http://noc.c4l.co.uk/2014/08/cisco-infrastructure-
emergency-...](http://noc.c4l.co.uk/2014/08/cisco-infrastructure-emergency-
maintenance/)

Following today’s impact to service, engineers have identified that the
following emergency maintenance is required:

Location: Cisco core

Start: 2014-08-13 00:01 BST

End: 2014-08-13 04:00 BST

More:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/talesfromtechsupport/comments/2deb04...](http://www.reddit.com/r/talesfromtechsupport/comments/2deb04/today_was_a_bad_day_and_every_isp_knew_it_was/)

[http://www.reddit.com/r/networking/comments/2dcrl2/major_net...](http://www.reddit.com/r/networking/comments/2dcrl2/major_network_outage/)

Package loss of 3 to 5% on a couple of Verizon routes:

[http://internetpulse.net/Main.aspx?xAxis=Destination&yAxis=O...](http://internetpulse.net/Main.aspx?xAxis=Destination&yAxis=Origin&zAxis=Metric&nAxis=Period)

Active BGP entries >= 512k:

[http://www.cidr-report.org/cgi-
bin/plota?file=%2Fvar%2Fdata%...](http://www.cidr-report.org/cgi-
bin/plota?file=%2Fvar%2Fdata%2Fbgp%2Fas2.0%2Fbgp-
active.txt&descr=Active+BGP+entries+%28FIB%29&ylabel=Active+BGP+entries+%28FIB%29&range=Day&StartDate&EndDate&yrange=Auto&ymin&ymax&Width=1&Height=1&with=Step&color=auto&logscale=linear)

More discussion on reddit

[http://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/2dc0qe/uk_anyone_e...](http://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/2dc0qe/uk_anyone_else_seeing_major_networking_problems/)

[http://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/2dcol3/the_interne...](http://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/2dcol3/the_internet_hit_512k_bgp_routes_today_causing/)

[http://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/2dcer9/anyone_else...](http://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/2dcer9/anyone_else_with_level3_as_their_voip_providers/)

------
legohead
A route to one of our subdomains was not working at our hosting provider. It
affected our application because we relied upon the subdomain as a cache
between S3. Pages in the application would fail when cache was reloaded.

Never mind our application, but there are some interesting "what ifs" out
there, like if the route for some major players were to suddenly stop
working...or, perhaps similar to our app, some minor routes failed but major
sites relied upon them.

------
aaron987
This explains the problem I had with LastPass earlier today. None of my
computers would let me log in for about a 10 minute period.

------
notastartup
Just your friendly old neighbour NSA installing a new backdoor on one of the
backbones, apologies for the slight hiccup you might experience, blame it on
your isp

